# The VViskers are gone !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The ear tips & tail tip R bloody - must V that time of year - PIKE is hunting - the scent of gun oil is in the air - this weekend a UFTA based fun trial - then a road trip 2 the UP 4 grouse & woodcocks - meet my hosts @ the grand slam bar outside of Ishpiling 4 burgers beer & Bourbon - this is PIKE's 4th trip up north - PIKE will walk into the bar and lay at my feet - the locals will POINT him the direction where the grouse R - my host's do not hunt - they go with us eVerymorning - Luann finds the last of the wild blue Berry's - with luck there will V birds on the table - if not -fresh white fish - does it get better than this ? NO - a little fly fishing on the Yellow dog River - a great bar in the great bay - PIKE has been there - same ?'s - does he hunt - YES !!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

REM, now you've set such a beautiful scene with your fabulous descriptive post........

You must promise to put that gun and fly rod down for at least five minutes and take some pictures to share with us. 

Yellow Dog River sounds fab but the bar in the great bay would be my starting 'POINT' 

I can hear your excitement through your post, I'm sure Pike feels the same  ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well I've packed my rod away, salmon haven't come this year , my first ever year I've drawn a blank on river. On the plus side, proper driven days starting tomorrow, Rubes has excelled in last two saturdays doing boundary days, (apart from one damned hare!!),Good on you Ron and Pike, having a cider myself at the moment, bottoms up!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob & Har - my friends & hosts have a home on Big Brocky lake - have 2 generate their own power - U 2 know what it is like 2 hunt your V - the rest of the forum will just dream - the wiskers where worn off - that is a HUNTINg V - need I say more !!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Along with lumps, bumps and scrapes, you get happy dogs with long tongues hanging out the side of their mouth.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I.m taking my machete out with us tomorrow, seriously!, no frost to kill back all the undergrowth, it's gonna be a hard and painful (but ultimately rewarding) days work tomorrow.


----------

